# First appointment thursday



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I been looking at this website as a guest and finally joined 

I have my first appointment at IVF Wales Thursday after waiting 19months since our initial appointment for ICSI.

The letter says this is the first of 3 appointments before we start treatment which is fine. 

My question is does anyone suffer from pcos? I have such irregular periods I would want to know if they would regulate them before we start ICSI. I am due in the next 2 weeks but guessing its going to be too soon from our first appointment.

Thanks


----------



## Sparkle_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello, I suffer from pcos and also did a cycle of icsi in October last year at Ivf wales. 

They can give you tablets so you start a period. 

Don't worry, you'll be fine. It's such a long wait, but the staff and nurses at Ivf wales are fab! 

Xx


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for this, glad they do that because I have only just started my AF so bytime the treatment comes round I wont have a clue about my cycles again 

Second meeting a week Thursday cant believe how quick it is moving.

xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Lornam were a week behind you with treatment we go two weeks today for group meeting and planning. Hopefully planning ET for March


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

We just had our group meeting today. Found it really interesting and got our treatment planning appointment on Tuesday. Scary how quick it is moving now after such a long wait 

How you finding it all so far?

X


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

It Does seem to move quick once you've battled with the list and the wait. I'm not sure tbh I've got mixed feelings about it. They've never checked DH count even though we were told we were waiting for icsi because of his low count. We've not seen a doc either but Jenny was lovely, really reassuring. What did they do at the meeting just explain about different treatments? Guess were two weeks behind you then. Do you have to travel far to ivf Wales x


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ah right they book in the SA and everything if ur DH hasn't had one there before or if it's gone 12 months. They just explained all the drugs when you would take them the procedures etc all really good.

Seems your about 2 weeks behind me  how long have u been waiting? We waited 19months in total. Been ttc 4 years in August. 

X


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

They told us that you wait a year before they actually put you on the list . They didn't receive the letter from our gp at first either so almost three years   he's had a test done today


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

O wow so you have had to wait a really long time then!!

That's wicked  will start to fly by now I start the pill 10th march and they are hoping e/c will be w/c 14.04 if all goes well *fingers crossed*

you will have to let me know how you get on 

how far away from the hospital are you? we are only 15 mins drive so quite lucky really.

x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah we're not much further just in Caerphilly. There seemed to be a load of errors in the beginning and I'm still not that optimistic about what may happen down at the heath but we were ready to go do the egg share scheme at crgw and then got the letter to say we were top of the list. We weren't expecting to be until June so we guess to give one of our precious nhs funded cycles ago. I can't wait now I know I'm going to be terrified at probably every appointment but I gave myself a good talking to the other day as there's many in a more challenging situation than us  in a stop feeling sorry for yourself kind of way. Lol let see hey hunn.   fingers crossed . They did say EC April for me so it must be the end if April x


----------



## Em120 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey 

We have our group meeting next week! 

Does anyone know how quickly things move from there? And also what to expect from the meeting? 

Feeling anxious and excited x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Exciting it will go quick now. They just go into things in more detail. Then you'll make your next appointment, mine was within a week. That will be for planning then they will give you your meds abd may take more bloods. They'll give you your start dates for meds and roughly work out when your other appointments will be, ec etc x good luck let us know how you get on


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

How did you cycle go mrst83?

Sorry been swamped in work lately so not been on here much. Good luck em120.

Hope all is going well for you

X


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hiya lornam1989 I've just started stims today. Had a scan and they said all going well. Got my new meds ans started straight away tonight.  How are you getting on anyway xx


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooo that's good  how u finding it?

I had my treatment stopped 2 and a half weeks ago now as I OHSS. Unfortunately I have been told the Heath won't treat me again until I have ovarian drilling as I was lucky I wasn't hospitalised and that's the last I heard from the hospital. No contact since.

Would of been my official testing date today but hey ho.

Xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh no sorry to hear that Lorna, I hope your feeling better x will they do the treatment there? U really should try and contact them x


----------



## Em120 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news lornam1989. Hope they sort it soon for you hun

Good luck with everything Mrst83!

We're having our treatment scheduling on 19th May. all blood tests have been done and Dh had SA yesterday fingers crossed all goes to plan.

Been feeling a bit down the last two days, I'm usually so positive about all this. So angry with myself because we're so close, maybe it has something to do with all the babies I've been around this week. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for both of you xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Em how did your planning appt go? 

Few weeks ahead now I have EC tomorrow. Anything you wanna know plz ask xxx


----------



## Em120 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh how did it go? Fingers crossed for you

It was ok,  we've been delayed for a few weeks. DH count was quite low so are looking into freezing some sperm.  

It'll soon come I'm sure x


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hiya it was good, well I was very emotional and scared. I'd googled to much and read too much on here. It really was fi e though I was out of it so I didn't know what was going on. My tummy is still a little sore as I over responded and had 15 eggs. We are very lucky though as DH sample was ok so they were able to fertilise them all  and ten have survived so far which I know is a fantastic number so I'm excited for ET now I kind of feel a bit maternal about them ans u just want them to transfer so I can have my embie baby in where it should be. 

That's good if they are going to freeze some sperm, have you started any meds


----------



## Em120 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ah wow that's excellent! ! 

Fingers crossed hun x

Not yet no dreading it lol but it'll all come good in the end hopefully.  

Good luck over the next few days hun xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks em . How many samples do they take then ? It's all very clever how they do this stuff and all very interesting


----------

